# Night walleye off the rocks



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Hoping to get a thread going on the evening shore bite. Will mostly be hitting the shoreline off Cleveland area but any reports are welcome.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

A few more weeks it will be picking up


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Once you post location I promise you won’t get your spot back. I’m talking shoreline threads.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Girthline said:


> Once you post location I promise you won’t get your spot back. I’m talking shoreline threads.


I got ya, i have half a dozen spots i hit just in Cleveland city limits so my thread is more about the "Shore Bite" than any specific spots.


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

waterbite said:


> I got ya, i have half a dozen spots i hit just in Cleveland city limits so my thread is more about the "Shore Bite" than any specific spots.


Not asking about location or spots but I am wondering what type of lure to throw out there. I know in the fall it's stick baits. But now in Spring not too sure...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The same as fall


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Juice said:


> Not asking about location or spots but I am wondering what type of lure to throw out there. I know in the fall it's stick baits. But now in Spring not too sure...


P10s are good.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Give it 1-2 more weeks at most and try every spot that you are familiar with in the fall. One tip start east and work your way west as the season continues...p10s xraps and Husky jerk are my go to....if you try in the day time or a little before dark try 3-5 inch swimbaits or twister tails


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

For some reason, rattletraps seem to get me fish in the spring. Might be because its a smaller bait?? Another lure that works well if your fishing deeper water are Flicker Minnows, or Flicker Shad if you dont want to divec as deep. What ever you throw, you need to try different retrieves untill you trigger bites.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Fished in the rain and muddy water last night E 72nd area. Had maybe 2' visability along the rocks till about 20' off shore then nothing. No action. Guy trolling in a boat said he marked very fish in the area. Will try again after the lake clears a little.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

I've always waited till first week in May when water temp is 50 or >.
.
Got one last night, May 2 2019 little after 9pm @my favorite spot Cle e72 pads..water was little murky and not too choppy. There were 5 of us casting all sorts of colors. I used a purple perch and landed the only one. Perfect eater. Went home happy about 10pm.








I need to get a longer rod to get the cast out farther.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Fished 5/14 900 - 1100 off E72 area. Got 2 walleye on P10's " Marvin" . Missed 3 hits. Bites were very light and quick. No action after 10pm. Water was VERY clear much to my surprise. 1 footers laying down nothing so thinking the flat water and moon shut them down but it was good to get out and catch a couple. The shore night bite may finally a reality.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Fished 5/22 E72nd area. 6-10pm. Water stained 1 1/2' visibility?? 2' chop NE wind. No hits, fished pretty hard working through 7 different lures before giving up. Will post again next time out.


----------



## dmdklein (Sep 1, 2013)

waterbite said:


> Fished 5/22 E72nd area. 6-10pm. Water stained 1 1/2' visibility?? 2' chop NE wind. No hits, fished pretty hard working through 7 different lures before giving up. Will post again next time out.


Nothing in 2 weeks bay village area,hearing the same for Avon lake+Edgewater. You doing better East?


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Ill post when i get out but its been slow in Cleveland. I hear of fish comming off the rocks one night, then nothing the next. Last Spring was slow for me as is this year soooooo.......


----------

